# lifters



## NEXSTAR7 (Jan 28, 2007)

i was doing my occasional burn outs and the car is now makeing loud lifter noise. is there and easy way of checking it?


----------



## Q8 GTO (Jun 28, 2009)

pop the valve cover and chekc if the pushrods and rockerarms are all in spec


----------



## NEXSTAR7 (Jan 28, 2007)

how do i find out the specs? these heads are aftermarkets. livernoise stage 2 heads with a comp cam. it was a package deal. lifters were not changed


----------



## Q8 GTO (Jun 28, 2009)

it is always a good idea to install new lifters with new cam they make thier own wear pattern you could get away with hydaulic lifters but if it was solid lifters you would not have gotten away and it could be just your lash needs to be adjusted if you are mechanically inclined i would start with cylinder one in TDC and adjust it to 0 lash + half a turn then do the same to each cylinder


that is what i use for SBC i think it is the same for LS engines

to get the exact specs ill post tommorow since my work has all data and ill get the procedure and specs


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Q8 GTO said:


> it is always a good idea to install new lifters with new cam they make thier own wear pattern you could get away with hydaulic lifters but if it was solid lifters you would not have gotten away and it could be just your lash needs to be adjusted if you are mechanically inclined i would start with cylinder one in TDC and adjust it to 0 lash + half a turn then do the same to each cylinder
> 
> 
> that is what i use for SBC i think it is the same for LS engines
> ...


I'm alittle confused about your post. Roller lifters you don't need to change when changing the cam, flat tappets you do. He only needs to adjust lash if he has adjustable rockers on his setup other wise LS motors are net lash, no adjustment.


----------



## GTOJer (Oct 20, 2006)

Sounds like bent pushrod?


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

NEXSTAR7 said:


> i was doing my occasional burn outs and the car is now makeing loud lifter noise. is there and easy way of checking it?





GTOJer said:


> Sounds like bent pushrod?


Could be.

Pull your valve covers off(no need to unplug the spark plug wires just unbolt the coil packs and disconnect the top connectors), loosen the rockers and swing them out the way and pull the push rods keeping them in order. Make sure none of them are bent.


----------



## Q8 GTO (Jun 28, 2009)

yes it is a good idea to install new lifters with new cams even if they were roller spend the extra 100-300 and dont worry about the headaches later..

theres always the cheap way and the right way


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Q8 GTO said:


> yes it is a good idea to install new lifters with new cams even if they were roller spend the extra 100-300 and dont worry about the headaches later..
> 
> theres always the cheap way and the right way


Please explain? Replacing roller lifters for a cam change is a waste of money. Thats like saying replace your valves before installing a set of roller rockers. Most people that do cam changes on a LS motor do not replace the lifters, if they do they are going to upgrade them to Caddy racing lifters because of high RPM usage. TV, books, and mags all do cam changes with out changing the lifters. I'm one of those folks, got many miles on mine without changing them some dyno runs and a HPDE, no problems here.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

GM4life said:


> Please explain? Replacing roller lifters for a cam change is a waste of money. Thats like saying replace your valves before installing a set of roller rockers. Most people that do cam changes on a LS motor do not replace the lifters, if they do they are going to upgrade them to Caddy racing lifters because of high RPM usage. TV, books, and mags all do cam changes with out changing the lifters. I'm one of those folks, got many miles on mine without changing them some dyno runs and a HPDE, no problems here.


:agree Replacing lifters is way overkill.


----------



## NEXSTAR7 (Jan 28, 2007)

thanks for all the help guys. im going to the shop on friday. i'll post as to what happens i hope its an easy fix and not expensive.


----------



## NEXSTAR7 (Jan 28, 2007)

well, got the car back. had some exhaust leaks. havent had the time to drive , also its raining. a compression test was done. can someone tell me if this is ok. cyl 1 200 cyl 5 205
cyl 2 200 cyl 6 200
cyl 3 215 cyl 7 200
cyl 4 210 cyl 8 200

they checked the lifters and rods. and all was good. thanks


----------



## GTOJer (Oct 20, 2006)

Those numbers look good. How did they check the lifters?


----------



## NEXSTAR7 (Jan 28, 2007)

damm. i should have asked.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

NEXSTAR7 said:


> damm. i should have asked.


is it still making the noise after you got it back from the shop??


----------



## NEXSTAR7 (Jan 28, 2007)

kind of. maybe its me or i need a pro to tell me thats what it supposed to sound like with heads and cam. or maybe because of the tune it might have changed the way the car sounds. i drive the car. i know what it sounded like before. im getting tired.


----------

